#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  القواس في عشرة علي عشرة

## أم أحمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





أهلا بكم اعزائي اسرة ابناء مصر الجميلة
كما عودناكم بلقاء جديد كل عشرة ايام
اليوم يتجدد لقائنا في عشرة علي عشرة مع شخصية جديدة
شخصية ملتزمة ومحترمة 
يجبر الجميع علي احترامه وتقديره
أخ لنا جميعا في كل المواقف
يدافع عن رأيه بكل ما أوتي من قوة
لتوضيح فكرة معينة للجميع
نلتقي اليوم مع الشخصية الرائعة القواس




أهلا بيك القواس معنا في عشرة علي عشرة
أتمني لك قضاء وقت طيب وممتع معنا
مع خالص أمنياتي القلبية بالتوفيق دائما
وربنا يحفظ لك أولادك وينبتهم نباتا حسنا

*

----------


## أم أحمد

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...





نبدأ على بركة الله و الأسئلة الموجهة للقواس



1- ما سبب إختيارك لإسمك بالمنتدى؟

2- كيف تعرفت على أبناء مصر؟

3- ما هي الأسباب التي تجعلك مازلت مستمراً في أبناء مصر؟

4- لأي مدى ترى فرصة تحول مجتمع أبناء مصر الإفتراضي إلى مجتمع واقعي ملموس؟

5- أمنية تتمنى تحقيقها في المنتدى؟

6- ما هو أقرب موضوع إلى قلبك في المنتدى؟

7- لو أتيحت لك الفرصة للإشرف على إحدى القاعات...ما هي القاعة التي ستختارها و ما هو أول قرار الذي ستتخذه فيها؟

8- نظرة فاحصة لأبناء مصر...كيف رأيته عند إشتراكك فيه..و كيف تنظر إليه الآن و ما تصورك له في المستقبل؟

9- قاعة تفتقد وجودها في أبناء مصر و قاعة أخرى تتمنى عدم تواجدها...مع ذكر الأسباب في الحالتين.

10- همسة في أذن إدارة أبناء مصر...



في إنتظار القواس و إجابات أسئلة عشرة على عشرة 

و ننتظر جميعاً الأسئلة العشرة الموجهة منه لأعضاء المنتدى كي نستمتع بالردود و الحوارات

ملحوظة: برجاء وضع أسئلة الأعضاء في موعد أقصاه ثالث يوم من تاريخ بداية الموضوع
حنى تتاح الفرصة للجميع بالرد قبل يوم 20 نوفمبر موعد الضيف القادم

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،


*

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 معلشي انا بقدم حلقة النهاردة بالنيابة عن بوكي لان في ظروف تمنع تواجدها
 أهلا بيك القواس معنا :f2: 
 ويا رب تقضي وقت ممتع في عشرة علي عشرة :f:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أحسنت الاختيار أختى الطيبة أم أحمد وأختى الطيبة بوكى بوكى 

وأهلا بأخى الحبيب 

القواس

 وهو من الشخصيات المحترمة فى المنتدى ونحب ان نستمع اليه وأن يفضى الينا بما يدور فى عقله 

وأن نستفيد من حواره الذى أشتاق لسماع أمثاله من العقلاء

أهلا وسهلا بك اخى فى الله واكثر الله من أمثالك 



وارجو أن لا تبخل علينا فى الرد على هذه الأسئلة الطيبة هذه 

وأرجو أن لا يكون ردك قصيرا لنستمتع به اكثر وأكثر

وفى انتظارك دائما والله يوفقك لكل خير وقول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فى الأول

وشكرى وتقديرى للغالية لولى على مساعدتها الطيبة وربنا ما يحرمنا من عطائها الطيب أيضا





ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شكرا اختنا ام احمد و اختنا بوكي علي الضيف الرائع اخي دكتور محمد القواس*
**

----------


## sameh atiya

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إزيك أخي العزيز القواس ، يا رب تكون بخير
بإذن الله سأتابع اللقاء وها أنا قد أتيت باكراً على غير العادة .
في انتظارك أخي العزيز 

شكراً أم أحمد 
شكراً بوكي بوكي*

----------


## oo7

القواس حبيب قلبى اسمك منور فى التوقيع عندى
هى رجلك جت فى الموضوع
مكانش يومك يا خويا
انا متابع معاك 
بس عايزا اجابات تكسر الدنيا

انا من زمان مستنى اى لقاء معاك يا دكترة
ماتتأخرش علينا 


الاخت بوكى
الاخت ام احمد

بجد بجد نعم الاختيار

----------


## طائر الشرق

ام احمد واستاذة ريهام
تسلم ايديكم على الاستضافة الجميلة دى واللمة الحلوة مع القواس :y: 
بس عاوزين جوايز هنا كمان
من الاخر يا ام احمد لما ادخلك موضوه تشحنيلى نص جنيه على البيت عدل وما تنسيش وصاية ربع جنيه لبودو :hey: 
دكتور محمد

مستنى اجاباتك
وطمنى على التى شيرت
 :hey:

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز
دكتور القواس  
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


سعيد جدا بوجودك فى موضوع عشرة على عشرة 

للتعرف اكثر واكثر على حضرتك 

شخصيه ثريه بكل المعانى  والقيم النبيله 

مزيج من الثقافة والوطنيه والاخلاق و..و..و.. الحكمة 

لقاء بعتبره لقاء الرقى والمعانى النبيله 

اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح دائما 



اختى العزيزة 
ام احمد 

تالق دائم ونجاح مستمر 

اتمنى لك التوفيق دائما 

متنسيش  تفتكرينى بشوية ورد هولندى 

دمتى بخير دائما

----------


## العسل المر

أهلا وسهلا بيك أخي القواس  :f2:  ...  :f2:  ،

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب وبخير دايماً .

اختيارات موفقة جداً جداً - يسلم ذوقكم واختياركم العزيزة بوكي  :f2:   والعزيزة أم أحمد  :f2:  

يارب يكون المانع خير يا ريهام - وترجعي تكملي الحلقة معانا  :f2:  ...


في رعاية الله ...

----------


## M . B

حقا رجل يستحقها القواس 

رجل ذو اخلاق عالية ... 

انا موجود وفى انتظار اللقاء ... 

حااااااااااااااااضر ..

----------


## القواس

> *
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نبدأ على بركة الله و الأسئلة الموجهة للقواس
> 
> ...


*و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته

الأخت الفاضله أم أحمد
الساده الحضور

نبدأ باجابة الأسئله


1- ما سبب إختيارك لإسمك بالمنتدى؟

كنت سابقا أتعامل بأسم arrowman أي ترجمة أسمي بالأنجليزيه ثم رأيت أغلب الأعضاء يستخدمون أسمائهم الحقيقيه و ذلك لصدق و قرب الأعضاء من بعضهم و الثقه الكبيره فغيرت اسمي الى لقبي الحقيقي

2- كيف تعرفت على أبناء مصر؟

كنت أبحث عن منتدى ليس هناك وجود عربي فيه خاص بالمصريين فبحثت و كان هو الاختيار الأمثل و خصوصا أحترامه للدخول كزائر غير البقيه مبهمه تشترط التسجيل لضعف المحتوى الداخلي بها

3- ما هي الأسباب التي تجعلك مازلت مستمراً في أبناء مصر؟

مش عارف أجواب الأصدقاء , الأفكار الجديده , النقاشات
حاله من الادمان

4- لأي مدى ترى فرصة تحول مجتمع أبناء مصر الإفتراضي إلى مجتمع واقعي ملموس؟

استحاله و بقية السؤال لماذا ؟
لا يريد أي عضو من الأخر شيء صداقه بدون مقابل و معامله حسنه بلا غرض أما في الخارج فالوضع مختلف

5- أمنية تتمنى تحقيقها في المنتدى؟

تقريب وجهات النظر بين الأعضاء و ذيادة الواقعيه في حل القضايا المعروضه

6- ما هو أقرب موضوع إلى قلبك في المنتدى؟

عشان مأظلمش لا يمكن الرد لأنهم كتير و خصوصا المسابقات رهيبه

7- لو أتيحت لك الفرصة للإشرف على إحدى القاعات...ما هي القاعة التي ستختارها و ما هو أول قرار الذي ستتخذه فيها؟

كنت أتمنى الاشراف على قاعة الصحه و لكن مؤخرا رأيت أنني لا أحب الأشراف لأنه يحتم على أخذ قرارات لا أستطيع أن اتخذها 
فأصدقائي هنا و ليس فقط من هم في ملفي الشخصي من أكبر نقاط ضعفي فكان الله في عون المشرف

8- نظرة فاحصة لأبناء مصر كيف رأيته عند إشتراكك فيه و كيف تنظر إليه الآن و ما تصورك له في المستقبل؟

البقاء ان شاء الله على نفس النهج مع ذيادة الأهتمام ببعض القاعات
و نفس النهج المناقشه بالمنطق و الأدب و عرض فكر المشارك دائما لان هنا ما يميزنا ليس الكثره في الأعضاء و المواضيع بل كلمة حصري

9- قاعة تفتقد وجودها في أبناء مصر و قاعة أخرى تتمنى عدم تواجدها...مع ذكر الأسباب في الحالتين.

تقسيم أفضل لقاعة الصحه فعندما كنت مشرف كانت قاعة الصحه نشيطه و مقسمه أفضل الطب الشعبي منفصل عن طبيبك الخاص منفصل عن أخر الاخبار منفصل عن المواضيع

و قاعه لا تتمني وجودها لا يوجد رغم أني لا أستمع للأغاني الا أني لا أستطيع اجبار الباقين على رأيي لكل واحد حريته الشخصيه

10- همسة في أذن إدارة أبناء مصر.

خلاص
مش همسه و لا لازم الكل يسمعها
نسمعها للأداره
«و قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم و رسوله و المؤمنون»

تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## oo7

الله عليك يا دكترة
اجابات فى الجون

ومتقولش حاجة ساقعة قول القواس وبس

تحياتى يا ابو عريس بنتى

----------


## القواس

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أحسنت الاختيار أختى الطيبة أم أحمد وأختى الطيبة بوكى بوكى 
> 
> وأهلا بأخى الحبيب 
> 
> القواس
> 
>  وهو من الشخصيات المحترمة فى المنتدى ونحب ان نستمع اليه وأن يفضى الينا بما يدور فى عقله 
> ...


*الله يخليك و يكرمك أخي أشرف
و ان شاء الله أكون عند حسن ظنك بي
الله لا اله الا أنت عليك توكلت و اليك أنت*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أخي العزيز العضو المتميز القواس  ::h:: 
أجابات جميلة ولمه حلوة ومستمتع معاكم ومتابع ...
يمكن أقول رأى في الإجابات لو تحب ...
بس مش دلوقت لما نشوف أسئلتك بمشيئة الله ...
دمت بحب
**

----------


## القواس

> *شكرا اختنا ام احمد و اختنا بوكي علي الضيف الرائع اخي دكتور محمد القواس*
> **


*الله يكرمك يا أستاذ معتز
و عمري ما كنت أتوقع أني أجد أحد يناقش في التاريخ
و لا يعامله على أنه ماده صماء الا هنا*


_حصريا_

----------


## القواس

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> إزيك أخي العزيز القواس ، يا رب تكون بخير
> بإذن الله سأتابع اللقاء وها أنا قد أتيت باكراً على غير العادة .
> في انتظارك أخي العزيز 
> 
> شكراً أم أحمد 
> شكراً بوكي بوكي*


*الله يخليك أخي سامح
و ان شاء الله تكون أنت و أهل الصعيد بخير
تحياتي
*

----------


## القواس

> القواس حبيب قلبى اسمك منور فى التوقيع عندى
> هى رجلك جت فى الموضوع
> مكانش يومك يا خويا
> انا متابع معاك 
> بس عايزا اجابات تكسر الدنيا
> 
> انا من زمان مستنى اى لقاء معاك يا دكترة
> ماتتأخرش علينا 
> 
> ...





> الله عليك يا دكترة
> اجابات فى الجون
> 
> ومتقولش حاجة ساقعة قول القواس وبس
> 
> تحياتى يا ابو عريس بنتى


*عجبك كده مش حنخلص من هيثم و كلامه
حيقول نسايب و بيجملوا بعض

و شويه شويه
حيقول مخدوش رأي العيال
الفاتحه 
ان شاء الله في موضوع التهنئه
بالعروسه
لأنها أتولدت مخطوبه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

اخى الفاضل / القواس
ماشاء الله اجابات حضرتك مباشرة وواضحة ومميزة
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا اخى الفاضل
متابعة مع حضرتك
 :f2: 

أم احمد 
بوكى
إختيار موفق كالعادة
سلمت يداكم
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## القواس

> ام احمد واستاذة ريهام
> تسلم ايديكم على الاستضافة الجميلة دى واللمة الحلوة مع القواس
> بس عاوزين جوايز هنا كمان
> من الاخر يا ام احمد لما ادخلك موضوه تشحنيلى نص جنيه على البيت عدل وما تنسيش وصاية ربع جنيه لبودو
> دكتور محمد
> 
> مستنى اجاباتك
> وطمنى على التى شيرت


التشريت بخير يا باشا
أنت بتدور على جوايز ايه
لمتنا بالدنيا و ان شاء الله تكون
قريبه و على خير
افراح يا رب

----------


## القواس

> اخى العزيز
> دكتور القواس  
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> سعيد جدا بوجودك فى موضوع عشرة على عشرة 
> 
> للتعرف اكثر واكثر على حضرتك 
> 
> ...


*أخي الأكبر أستاذنا الفاضل نادر الوجود

لو 10% من كلامك عني صحيح

أنا ححترف في مانشستر يونايتد عدل



تحياتي العطره لك و أسرتك الكريمه*

----------


## القواس

> أهلا وسهلا بيك أخي القواس  ...  ،
> 
> كل سنه وحضرتك طيب وبخير دايماً .
> 
> اختيارات موفقة جداً جداً - يسلم ذوقكم واختياركم العزيزة بوكي   والعزيزة أم أحمد  
> 
> يارب يكون المانع خير يا ريهام - وترجعي تكملي الحلقة معانا  ...
> 
> 
> في رعاية الله ...


*و أهلا بيك اخي الكريم

و أنت طيب يا رب و دائما بخير

و ده ذوقك و أدبك في الحديث

يا رب أعرف أجاريه*

----------


## القواس

> حقا رجل يستحقها القواس 
> 
> رجل ذو اخلاق عالية ... 
> 
> انا موجود وفى انتظار اللقاء ... 
> 
> حااااااااااااااااضر ..


*الله يخليك يا محمد

يظهر عليا من المحله

بلد رداله بجد

*

----------


## القواس

> أخي العزيز العضو المتميز القواس 
> أجابات جميلة ولمه حلوة ومستمتع معاكم ومتابع ...
> يمكن أقول رأى في الإجابات لو تحب ...
> بس مش دلوقت لما نشوف أسئلتك بمشيئة الله ...
> دمت بحب
> **


*ارحب طبعا برأيك
عمري لم أتضايق من النقد
فالنقد هو تطوير للذات
و على رأي المثل يا استاذ ابرهيم
يا بخت من بكاني و بكى عليا و لا ضحكني و ضحك الناس عليا
تحياتي و في أنتظارك*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *ارحب طبعا برأيك*
> * عمري لم أتضايق من النقد*
> * فالنقد هو تطوير للذات*
> * و على رأي المثل يا استاذ ابرهيم*
> * يا بخت من بكاني و بكى عليا و لا ضحكني و ضحك الناس عليا*
> * تحياتي و في أنتظارك*


أخي الحبيب القواس  ::h:: 
رأيي ماكانش ، ولا هايكون نقد ، وإن كنت شايف أني ناقد بناء ، فـ ده مش مكانه يادكتور وأنت عزيز عليا جداً وربنا يعلم وبأحب أسمع رأيك ودايماً بأبقى سعيد بتواجدك أينما كان ...
رأيي إللي كان في نيتي أني كنت ها أضيف وأعبر عن إللي شفته من وجهة نظري بأنك لم تسعفك الذاكرة "يمكن كمان أنك بتهاب الأضواء" أنك تفسره وفق وجهات نظرك الدسمة المضمون إللي رديت بيها على الأسئلة ...
وطالما رحبت 
أنتظر رأيي مش نقدي لوجهة نظرك ...
منتظر أسئلتك ياغالي "بلاش تسالني أنا  :2: " ...

 :Ranting2: حسيت أنك قلقان مني مع أني ماأستحقش كده ... 
عن نفسي بأحس وبأحاول بتواجدي أحافظ على الإتزان وعدم الخروج أو إحراج أى حد ....  ::mm:: 
وعلى رأي المثل
إللي تخاف منه مايجيش أحسن منه  ::mazika:: 
**
دمت بحب

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *ارحب طبعا برأيك*
> * عمري لم أتضايق من النقد*
> * فالنقد هو تطوير للذات*
> * و على رأي المثل يا استاذ ابرهيم*
> * يا بخت من بكاني و بكى عليا و لا ضحكني و ضحك الناس عليا*
> * تحياتي و في أنتظارك*


أخي الحبيب القواس  ::h:: 
رأيي ماكانش ، ولا هايكون نقد ، وإن كنت شايف أني ناقد بناء ، فـ ده مش مكانه يادكتور وأنت عزيز عليا جداً وربنا يعلم وبأحب أسمع رأيك ودايماً بأبقى سعيد بتواجدك أينما كان ...
رأيي إللي كان في نيتي أني كنت ها أضيف وأعبر عن إللي شفته من وجهة نظري بأنك لم تسعفك الذاكرة "يمكن كمان أنك بتهاب الأضواء" أنك تفسره وفق وجهات نظرك الدسمة المضمون إللي رديت بيها على الأسئلة ...
وطالما رحبت 
أنتظر رأيي مش نقدي لوجهة نظرك ...
منتظر أسئلتك ياغالي "بلاش تسالني أنا  :2: " ...

 :Ranting2: حسيت أنك قلقان مني مع أني ماأستحقش كده ... 
عن نفسي بأحس وبأحاول بتواجدي أحافظ على الإتزان وعدم الخروج أو إحراج أى حد ....  ::mm:: 
وعلى رأي المثل
إللي تخاف منه مايجيش أحسن منه  ::mazika:: 
**
دمت بحب

----------


## اليمامة

ارحب بالاخ الكريم القواس...ولاحظت من خلال تواجدى القصير فى المنتدى مدى دماثة خلقك وارائك العاقلة المتزنة...اتابع لنتعرف عن كثب على شخصية ثرية....بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.

----------


## القواس

> اخى الفاضل / القواس
> ماشاء الله اجابات حضرتك مباشرة وواضحة ومميزة
> اسعدنا تواجدك معنا اخى الفاضل
> متابعة مع حضرتك
> 
> 
> أم احمد 
> بوكى
> إختيار موفق كالعادة
> سلمت يداكم


*الله يخليكي

و ده شيء عادي منك

أختي الفاضله بنت بورسعيد

و أهلها الجدعان عن تجربه شخصيه

أجدع ناس 

*

----------


## القواس

> أخي الحبيب القواس 
> رأيي ماكانش ، ولا هايكون نقد ، وإن كنت شايف أني ناقد بناء ، فـ ده مش مكانه يادكتور وأنت عزيز عليا جداً وربنا يعلم وبأحب أسمع رأيك ودايماً بأبقى سعيد بتواجدك أينما كان ...
> رأيي إللي كان في نيتي أني كنت ها أضيف وأعبر عن إللي شفت من وجهة نظري أنك لم تسعفك الذاكرة "يمكن كمان أنك بتهاب الأضواء" أنك تفسره وفق وجهات نظرك الدسمة المضمون إللي رديت بيها على الأسئلة ...
> وطالما رحبت 
> أنتظر رأيي مش نقدي لوجهة نظرك ...
> منتظر أسئلتك ياغالي "بلاش تسالني أنا " ...
> 
> حسيت أنك قلقان مني مع أني ماأستحقش كده ... 
> عن نفسي بأحس وبأحاول بتواجدي أحافظ على الإتزان وعدم الخروج أو إحراج أى حد .... 
> ...


*الأسئله غدا يا أستاذنا الفاضل
و أخي الأكبر أبراهيم
الموضوع مش نقد
لا الموضوع حديث المرايا
ممكن من يجلس أمامي لا يستطيع ابداء رأيه بصراحه في
أما انتم فعباره عن المرأه التي أرى فيها عيوبي و مميزاتي
و عمر الصراحه متزعل
تحياتي اليك و اهل الشرقيه و الحمد لله مفيش مدينه فيها الا و لي أصدقاء منها
في حفظ الله*

----------


## القواس

> ارحب بالاخ الكريم القواس...ولاحظت من خلال تواجدى القصير فى المنتدى مدى دماثة خلقك وارائك العاقلة المتزنة...اتابع لنتعرف عن كثب على شخصية ثرية....بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.


*الله يخليكي يا رب
و يكون كلامك صح في
دمت بخير في حفظ الله*

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل

القـــــــواس

متابعه من البداية لكن فضلت اشارك بعد ما أقرا إجاباتك

وكما توقعت

إنسان عملى، مثقف، جاد

إجاباتك عملية وواقعية 

سعدت بتواجدى

ومستمرة معكم




الغالية أم أحمد

الغاليه بوكى

إختيار موفق لشخصية رائعة

مش جديد عليكوا



تحيااااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أهلا بأخى د/القواس
إجابات بسيطه ومباشره
بجد حضرتك شخصيه تستحق كل إحترام وتقدير

أتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم
وتحقيق كل ما تتمنى


أم أحمد وبوكى

برافو عليكوا  :BRAWA: 

 :f2:

----------


## oo7

> *عجبك كده مش حنخلص من هيثم و كلامه*
> 
> *حيقول نسايب و بيجملوا بعض*
> **
> *و شويه شويه*
> *حيقول مخدوش رأي العيال*
> *الفاتحه* 
> *ان شاء الله في موضوع التهنئه*
> *بالعروسه*
> ...


 
لما العروسة توصل
نقرا الفاتحة فى قاعة التعارف والمناسبات
وتبعتلى المهر والشبكة على الايميل
ومتخافش من هيثم
هو كمان عنده عروسة صغنونة
وانت عندك عريسين جاهزين
يعنى زيتنا فى دقيقنا

----------


## القواس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المشرفه الأخت أم احمد

السؤال الأول

ألاحظ اهتمامك بقاعة المطبخ بحكم الاشراف عليها و أنت خارج مصر
و لا أرى عرضك لمطبخ الدوله المقيمه بها لماذا ؟*

----------


## القواس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السؤال الثاني

للأخ الفاضل

أشرف مجاهد

أنت من عشاق القاعه الدينيه في المنتدى بجانب القاعه العامه بس خليني في القاعه الدينيه ما هي أكثر قضيه دينيه شغلت بالك و جعلتك تبحث فيها من كل الزوايا ؟

لو قولت لك أن تفسير أيه قعد معايا 4 أيام بحث  تقول ايه ؟*

----------


## القواس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أستاذ معتز

محامي - يعمل في شركة سياحه - باحث في التاريخ

ألاحظ الربط بين العمل و الهوايه 

السؤال الثالث

هل فكرت أستاذ معتز في جعل هوايتك هي عملك و هل تستطيع تحمل تلك المخاطره ؟

و ما هي أكثر مناقشه حماسيه رأيتها في قاعة التاريخ ؟*

----------


## القواس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ الفاضل 

سامح عطيه

السؤال الرابع

الصعيد الأن منبع لمشاكل مصر و صراعتها 

من قبل كان أهدأ مكان في مصر فماذا اختلف منذ ذلك الوقت بصراحه ؟*

----------


## القواس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخويا و حما محمد النونو

السؤال الخامس

ايه رأيك في القاهره كمدينه من معيشتي فيها لمدة خمس سنوات كنت بتخنق من الزحام البشع و الأسمنت و الخرسانه محيطه بي كالسجن كيف تستطيع الحياه بها ؟ و لو غيرتها تختار أي مدينه للمعيشه ؟*

----------


## القواس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هيثم هيثم 

مهندس المنتدى

فيك ميزه عجباني و هي أن كلامك دائما أو ردودك عمليه متاحه حاليا و ليس مستقبلا يعني بتتكلم بلغه الواقع و ما هو في متناول يدي

السؤال السادس

رغم براعة المهندسين المصريين في جميع المجالات الا أن القدرة الاختراعيه لهم ضعيفه مقارنه بالخارج ؟
كم براءة اختراع سجلت ؟ و كم واحده عمليه ؟ و كم واحده نفذت فعلا ؟

رأيك ايه*

----------


## القواس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أستاذ نادر

مشرف قاعة رجال الاعمال

يبقى عمل و هوايه متحيدين يا بختك أنا مش بحسد  أنا بقر بس

السؤال السابع

هل ترى بصراحه أنا القاعه الخاصه برجال الأعمال تلبي طلبات الشباب المقبل على الحياه أي تقدم لهم المشوره الصحيحه و كيفية بدأ الحياه العمليه و محاكاة الواقع أم هي عرض للدراسات الغير ملائمه لسوق العمل ؟ و لماذا ؟*

----------


## القواس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ الأكبر

دراجون شو

أستاذ ابراهيم صالح

السؤال الثامن

لكل منا عدو في نفسه فئه أو جماعه نكرههم لما سببوه لنا من ألم أو خساره 
أرى منك مناهضه للشيعه و أنا معك لأسباب سوف أعرضها عليك في وقتها و لكن سؤالي و أنا أشكر الفرصه التي سمحت لي بقوله ما هو الموقف الذي جعلك كذلك و أنت كثير الأسفار فيمكن أن تتعامل معهم مرغما ؟*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

 :f2: القواس :f2:  

أهلاً بك منور عشرة على عشرة 

معلش متأخرة في الترحيب بك بس كانت عندي ظروف 

ما شاء الله إجابات محددة و مباشرة  :: 

في إنتظار ضيوفك الكرام و إجاباتهم  :f: 

و الف شكر لأختي أم أحمد ربنا يبارك لك 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> المشرفه الأخت أم احمد
> 
> السؤال الأول
> 
> ألاحظ اهتمامك بقاعة المطبخ بحكم الاشراف عليها و أنت خارج مصر
> و لا أرى عرضك لمطبخ الدوله المقيمه بها لماذا ؟*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الفاضل القواس :f: 
ما شاء الله علي اجاباتك بسيطة وواضحة ومتمكنة في صلب الموضوع
وده بيدل علي شخصية علمية ومنظمة 
ربنا يبارك لك يا رب
اتابع الموضوع وفي انتظار بقية الضيوف ان شاء الله :f: 



بالنسبة لسؤالك

ليه المطبخ الهولندي مش موجود في قاعة مطبخ ابناء مصر؟
هو الحقيقة المطبخ الهولندي مطبخ فقير في اطباقه وحلوياته ومحتوياته
ويعتمد علي الاكل السريع الذي لا يستغرق اكثر من 10 دقايق في اعداده وتحضيره
ربما يعود ذلك  لطبيعة الحياة العملية عندهم 
او عدم توفر الوقت الكافي لاعداد اطباق تستغرق وقتا طويلا
الي جانب غزو اطباق من دول اخري سهلة الاعداد والتحضير الي المائدة الهولندية وهذا ما يبحثون عنه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *أستاذ معتز* 
> *محامي - يعمل في شركة سياحه - باحث في التاريخ* 
> *ألاحظ الربط بين العمل و الهوايه*  
> *السؤال الثالث* 
> *هل فكرت أستاذ معتز في جعل هوايتك هي عملك و هل تستطيع تحمل تلك المخاطره ؟* 
> 
> *و ما هي أكثر مناقشه حماسيه رأيتها في قاعة التاريخ ؟*


*اهلا باخي الحبيب دكتور محمد*
*لنبدأ بفقرة السؤال الاخيرة*
*اكثر مناقشة حماسية في قاعة التاريخ كانت في موضوع استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك و مازالت المساجلات و النقاشات محتدمة فيه حتي الان و ان كانت هناك بعض الفترات يصاب فيها الموضوع بالهدوء الا ان المناقشات ما تلبث ان تعود اليه* 



> *هل فكرت أستاذ معتز في جعل هوايتك هي عملك و هل تستطيع تحمل تلك المخاطره ؟*


*ان اعمل كباحث في التاريخ فقط مخاطرة لا استطيع عليها لاني في هذه الحالة ساطعم اسرتي مجموعة من الكتب و الابحاث و مجال البحث في التاريخ ليس بالمجال الهين فان كنت قد بدات ببحث عن من يكون فرعون موسي ؟ في عام 1990 الا انه لم ينته حتي الان و لن ينتهي في القريب العاجل و ذلك لطبيعة الابحاث التاريخية* 

*اشكر لك حسن اسئلتك* 

*تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*

**

----------


## القواس

> أخى الفاضل
> 
> القـــــــواس
> 
> متابعه من البداية لكن فضلت اشارك بعد ما أقرا إجاباتك
> 
> وكما توقعت
> 
> إنسان عملى، مثقف، جاد
> ...


*الله يخليكي يا فراشه
بل بالعكس الواقعيه الأكبر تبعك
و قضية الأنفلونزا و الحج الدليل القاطع
على العمليه في مناقشة القضايا الهامه
تحياتي لكي و لأسرتك الكريمه*

----------


## القواس

> أهلا بأخى د/القواس
> إجابات بسيطه ومباشره
> بجد حضرتك شخصيه تستحق كل إحترام وتقدير
> 
> أتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم
> وتحقيق كل ما تتمنى
> 
> 
> أم أحمد وبوكى
> ...


*الله يخليكي و يكرمك
أختي الصغرى
أيمان
سلامي الى اسرتك الكريمه*

----------


## oo7

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *اخويا و حما محمد النونو* 
> *السؤال الخامس* 
> 
> *ايه رأيك في القاهره كمدينه من معيشتي فيها لمدة خمس سنوات كنت بتخنق من الزحام البشع و الأسمنت و الخرسانه محيطه بي كالسجن كيف تستطيع الحياه بها ؟ و لو غيرتها تختار أي مدينه للمعيشه ؟*


 

ازيك يا ابو نسب
ارجو انك تكون انت والاسرة بخير


ندخل فى الموضوع
اولا القاهرة فعلا اصبحت عن بوتقة كبيرة للتلوث بجميع انواعه
والفساد بجميع اشكاله
والكثير من السلبيات

ولكن انا ارتبط بالمكان الذى يوجد فيه اشخاص احبهم ويحبوننى فى الخير طبعا
وانا محب جدا لوالدي اللذان يعيشان فى العباسية
وعاشق لزوجتى التى تعيش معى فى المطرية
ومحب لاخوتى الذين يعيشون فى اماكن مختلفة بالقاهرة

لذالك مهما قاسيت وعانيت من الزحام والتلوث والسلبيات
يكفينى سماع صوت امى عبر الهاتف او سؤال ابى عنى
او ابتسامة زوجتى عند عودتى من العمل
وانى اكون مطمئن على صحة اخوتى وابنائهم
كل هؤلاء هم مكانى وزمانى الذين اعيش بهم ولهم
واينما يكونوا
يكون وطنى معهم



اما اذا افترضنا اننى ساختار مدينة اخرى اعيش بها
فسوف اختار اسوان
لانها مدينة الطفولة والمنشأ
بها عشت اجمل ايام عمرى
ثلاثة عشر عاما فى احضان تلك المدينة الجميلة التى مازلت اعتبرها حتى الان
مدينتى الاولى

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

متابعة معكم ردود ضيوفك الكرام  :: 

بس فين  بقية الأسئلة القواس ؟؟؟ انت وقفت عند السؤال الثامن...

اين التاسع و العاشر و لمن؟؟ 

في إنتظار بقية الأسئلة و وصول بقية ضيوفك للرد 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## القواس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كين 2008

السؤال التاسع

أمريكا ولا مصر

أنا لي زمايل كتير راحوا و عادلوا و أقسموا على عدم العوده فهل تفكر ايضا في عدم العوده ؟
و ليه عندك مختلف عن عندنا هنا ايه الذيادة غير الديمقراطيه و قلة الفساد ؟*

----------


## القواس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لأبن البلد

السؤال العاشر

أصعب قرار أتخذته في المنتدى كان ايه ؟ و هل ندمت عليه بعد ذلك ؟*

----------


## hanoaa

دكتور محمد
مريت مرور سريع على الموضوع
بس ماشاء الله ردودك موضوعيه و فى الجون بمناسبة الكورة يعنى
عموما ليا عودة مرة أخرى 
أم أحمد و بوكى
أنتوا هايلين
ضيف أكتر من رائع
تحياتى

----------


## أم أحمد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أحسنت الاختيار أختى الطيبة أم أحمد وأختى الطيبة بوكى بوكى 
> 
> ولا تنس ذكر الله*


اهلا بيك يا استاذ اشرف
يا رب تكون بخير وتكون ظروفك افضل دلوقتي
في انتظارك لتجيب علي سؤال القواس
تقديري :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

> *شكرا اختنا ام احمد و اختنا بوكي علي الضيف الرائع اخي دكتور محمد القواس*
> **


اهلا بيك ابن طيبة
نورت الحلقة 
والف شكر علي تجاوبك الطيب وردك الكريم علي القواس
تقديري :f:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السؤال الثاني
> 
> للأخ الفاضل
> 
> أشرف مجاهد
> 
> أنت من عشاق القاعه الدينيه في المنتدى بجانب القاعه العامه بس خليني في القاعه الدينيه ما هي أكثر قضيه دينيه شغلت بالك و جعلتك تبحث فيها من كل الزوايا ؟
> ...


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخى الحبيب القواس 

سعدت بحوارك الطيب الممتع وربنا يبارك لنا فيك ويحقق لك كل ما تتمناه 

بالنسبة للسؤال الأول 
ما يشغلنى كثيرا مواجهة العادات التى بها بدعة وأحتاج فيها لدلائل وآراء علماء وتأكيد من الكتاب والسنة 
لأن مواجهة من اعتاد على الشىء تكون صعبة بدون دلائل وهذه مشكلة كبيرة وتحتاج لقدرة على البحث والايضاح والمناقشة والجدال وارجاع الأمر الى الدليل وليس الى العادات وهوى النفس وأجمل ما فى هذه القضية أنك تبحث لتصحيح بدعة وقع فيها الكثير من اجل رضا الله والبعد عن أى بدعة تغضب الله سبحانه وتعالى وهذا فى حد ذاته جهاد من اجل رضا الله سبحانه وتعالى و أدعو الله دائما أن يهدينا ويصلح أحوالنا 

أما بالنسبة لتفسير آية أخذ منك من الوقت ما يقارب أربعة أيام فهذا ليس بعجيب فالبحث وتقصى الحقائق والتفسير ومتابعته يحتاج الكثير والكثير من الوقت ولننظر حاليا لتفسير الشيخ محمد حسان أو من قبله الشيخ الشعراوى ومن قبله ابن كثير كيف يشرح أول آية فى القرآن ألا وهى 

" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "

الله يقويك وتصل الى ما تريده من خير لك ولكل من حولك وللجميع ويزيدك من علمه أخى الحبيب 

أشكرك على أسئلتك الطيبة وفى خدمتك دائما اخى فى الله 

ويلا نشجع مصر 

مصر مصر مصر تحيا مصر 



يارب النصر*

----------


## boukybouky

ايه يا جماعة مباراة مصر و الجزائر خلت الناس نايمة و الا ايه  :: 

عايزة اشوف بقية الردود ههههههههههههه

معلش نستنى شوية كمان  :f: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## العسل المر

حوار ممتاز وجميل - أسئلة في منتهى الدقة - وقد أعجبني سؤال اخي العزيز جداً معتز وابتسمت كثيراً لرده الجميل الحزين!


أخي القواس ... نفتخر بوجودك معناً 

 :f2:  ...  :f2:  

مدين بالشكر

----------


## القواس

> ايه يا جماعة مباراة مصر و الجزائر خلت الناس نايمة و الا ايه 
> 
> عايزة اشوف بقية الردود ههههههههههههه
> 
> معلش نستنى شوية كمان 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


*نفوق بعد الماتش و موضوع التهنئه بالفوز
أن شاء الله

*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> * الأخ الأكبر*
> * دراجون شادو*
> * أستاذ ابراهيم صالح*
> * السؤال الثامن*
> * لكل منا عدو في نفسه فئه أو جماعه نكرههم لما سببوه لنا من ألم أو خساره* 
> * أرى منك مناهضه للشيعه و أنا معك لأسباب سوف أعرضها عليك في وقتها و لكن سؤالي و أنا أشكر الفرصه التي سمحت لي بقوله ما هو الموقف الذي جعلك كذلك و أنت كثير الأسفار فيمكن أن تتعامل معهم مرغما ؟*



أخي الحبيب د.القواس  :f: 
 :: 
العدو الأساسي لجميعنا إلا الشيعة هو العدو الصهيوني ، وهناك علاقات وطيدة ، سياسية وإجتماعية وغير تقليدية ، بين الشيعة والصهاينة ولاتعمتد على نزاعات مثل الحال مع مصر والحديث هنا سيطول ويمكن قرائته على صفحات المنتدى بدلاً من تشويه موضوعك الجميل أخي العزيز ...  
الشيعة برأيي ماهم إلا طائفة خرجت عن الجماعة وأحدثت الكثير من الفتن بدأت بقتل الصحابي الجليل عثمان بن عفان رضى الله عنه وأرضاه وهو من العشرة المبشرين بالجنة وفق عقيدتنا وكما تعلمنا الدين الإسلامي ولكنهم قتلوه !؟؟ 
- من وقتها كان يجب أن نتعلم أنه قد نبت عدو جديد من داخلنا "يشهد الله على مافي قلبه" .... 
ظل هذا العدو متربص بنا طوال الوقت ويطل علينا من إيران حتى إستفاق الحلم الفارسي وبدأ يعلن عن نفسه تتضح صورته لمن يتأمل التاريخ والأحداث وهنا كان يجب التصدي وطرح الأفكار على الأوراق وتحذير الغير ، وستفعل مثلي أخي الحبيب بجولة صغيرة بمنتديات الشيعة لتتعرف على بدعهم ومافي قلوبهم وعقولهم ومذا يضمرون لنا ...  

إنها بذرة شيطانية بذرها إبن سبأ لعنة الله عليه وتطورت بعد ذلك لأشكال وأشجار عديدة ....
لاأنكر أن هناك الكثيرون من الشيعة ممن يعملون العقل فيما أبتدعه الشيعة "هذا شرحه يطول" ...

أما الأحاديث والأحداث والحقائق التي تحصلت عليها من تجاربي الشخصية ، أو تجارب الأخرين معهم ممن إستمعت لهم ووثقت ببرهانهم فتدعو للعجب أكثر وأكثر "هذا أيضاً شرحه يطول" ...

ببساطة لو وجدت نفسي بمواجهة مع شيعي ويهودي سأحتار كثيرا من أقتله أولا لتكون لي فرصة بالنجاة من القتل المحقق على يد أحدهم وأتوجس شراً من الشيعي حيث الصهيوني جبان بطبعه .

إن كان بيدي الأمر ورزقني الله الأسباب ، أول ماسأفعله هو إجتثاث جذور الشيعة بيننا لأحصرهم بوكرهم إيران ، ثم أقطع معهم أية علاقات إجتماعية "يمكن إقامة علاقات تجارية فقط " وأغلق بابهم وأحذر جانبهم مع إشتياقي للتخلص النهائي منهم هم والصهاينة . 


أما التعامل معهم مرغماً بالحياة الواقعية فيكون في حدود المعقول والعادي ، مثلما أتعامل من الملاحدة أو أصحاب الفلسفات والمذاهب الغير سماوية دون محاولة لإستفزازهم أو الثقة بهم أو توطيد العلاقة معهم ، ولن أأمن عندهم شربة كوب ماء أعرف مسبقاً أنهم سيعتبرونه كوب نجس لأن رجل سُني مسلم شرب منه ولأن السُني لايعتقد ما يعتقدون فيجب كسر الكوب لإبعاد اللعنة ، والله أخي القواس كلما قرأت في طقوس الشيعة وبدعهم كلما تيقنت أن الشعب الشيعي مقسوم نصفين ، نصف آلهه والنصف الباقي عبيد ، عبيد منذ مولدهم وتلقينهم الأمور على هذا النحو الذي يوصلهم لتلك القناعات.

لقاء ممتع أخي القواس   :f: ...
أنت من الشخصيات التي أحترمها كثيراً هنا بالمنتدى .. 

كامل إحترامي وتقدري
 ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السؤال السابع
> 
> هل ترى بصراحه أنا القاعه الخاصه برجال الأعمال تلبي طلبات الشباب المقبل على الحياه أي تقدم لهم المشوره الصحيحه و كيفية بدأ الحياه العمليه و محاكاة الواقع أم هي عرض للدراسات الغير ملائمه لسوق العمل ؟ و لماذا ؟*






اخى العزيز 
القواس
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 

اسعدنى وجود حضرتك فى هذا الموضوع المميز 

وتمتعت باسئلتك وردود الاخوه عليها 

واستفدت كثيرا منها 

بخصوص سؤالك

حضرتك فعلا وضعت سؤال صعب 

لان قاعة رجال الاعمال تقدم ما يرفع قدرات الانسان 

وما يساعده على تطوير ذاته 

يبقى الفيصل اداء الشخص  نفسه وسعية 

ما تقدمة القاعة  هو علم  ودراسات او  نصائح او خلاصات 

ويستطيع الفرد ان ياخذ ما يحتاجة لتحقيق هدفة 

واسمح لى بضرب مثل صغير 

يوجد فى قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 

مركز ابناء مصر للاستشارات القانونيه والتجارية  

مخصص للاجابة على الاسئلة الخاصة بالنشاط التجارى

 من حيث الاجراءات والقوانين واللوائح والضرائب 

يقوك بالرد على الاستفسارات 
اخى العزيزة ابن طيبة 
والاخت العزيزة سابرينا 

ويوجد ايضا موضوع اسمه 

بأيدينا نغير واقعنا.... 

وفيه بعض  نماذج لانشطة وافكار مشروعات وخطوات تنفيذها 


الموضوعين مثبتين 

ورغم ذلك 

يدخل عضو يسال سؤال 

انا معايا 60 الف جنيه اقدر اعمل بيهم ايه 

او 

عاوز افتح مكتب تصدير واستيراد دلونى وقلولى استورد ايه  واذاى اجيبها مصر 

وهكذا 

تفتكر  لو راح هيئة الاستثمار  وسالهم سؤال زى ده 

ايه اللى الهيئة تقدر تقدمهوله 

كل اللى حتقدر تقدمهوله 

بعض الافكار لمشروعات 

وبعض طرق الادارة 

واساليب المحاسبه  وامساك الدفاتر 

ايه اللى تقدر اى جهة مهما كانت قدرتها 

ان تقدم لشخص يريد ان يكون رجل اعمال وهو لا يعرف اى شىء 

بل لا يريد اصلا ان يبحث ويتعلم 

ما تقدمة القاعة للشباب هو مجرد  الفكرة الاولى او الخطوة الاولى 

ويتبعها خطوات على الشاب ان يجتازها بنفسه وقدراته 

القاعة تقدم النصيحة وعلى الشاب ان ينفذها او يطورها  او يبتكر منها فكره جديده 

انا كمشرف لقاعة رجال الاعمال

اتمنى ان يقدم كل يوم اكثر من 10 موضوعات مفيده 

ويرضينى ان تكون نسبة المشاهدة فى القاعة من اعلى نسب المشاهدة 

مع قلة الردود 

وهذا مردوده ان المنتدى عام ومفتوح ولا يتطلب التسجيل مسبقا للحصول على المعلومة 

فكل ما يريد معلومة 

ووجدها فى قاعة رجال الاعمال هذا يسعدنى  جدا

اشعر بالنجاح عندما اجد فى موضوع  مركز استشارات ابناء مصر 

عضو سجل مخصوص ليضع سؤال وتكون هذه هى اول مشاركة له 

واسعد اكثر عندما نقدم له ما يريده وايضا اجد رده بانه استفاد من هذه الخدمة 

سواء فى الموضوع او رسالة خاصة لى او لابن طيبة او لسبرينا 

لكن القاعة تحتاج دائما لما هو جديد ومتطور 

من افكار واساليب ادارية 

نسعى الان مع بعض الاعضاء فى ترجمة بعض هذه الموضوعات من مواقع اجنبيه 

وصياغتها باسلوب بسيط ومبسط للاعضاء 

واذكر لحضرتك انك صاحب الفضل فى فكرة ترجمة بعض هذه الموضوعات 

اتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق دائما

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل الدكتور / القواس
لوجودى فى أجازة فأن مرورى على المنتدى قليل ولكن فى مرورى أستنشق كل جديد فى المنتدى الذى أحبه وأحب كل أعضائه . كلمة لك . انت أنسان محترم كلماتك مباشرة بدون فلسفة . 
اشكرك وأكثر الله من أمثالك . دمت بخير

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ايه فين باقي الناس؟؟
انا بعت لاغلبهم رسائل عشان يتواجدوا ويردوا علي الاسئلة الموجهة ليهم
في انتظارهم :f:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

حظك قليل ياغالي  :f:  بسبب الأحداث التي واكبت موضوعك وتتعوض بمشيئة الله لأنك تستاهل كل خير وتكريم لتواجدك الجميل بيننا...
دمت بحب

----------


## القواس

> حظك قليل ياغالي  بسبب الأحداث التي واكبت موضوعك وتتعوض بمشيئة الله لأنك تستاهل كل خير وتكريم لتواجدك الجميل بيننا...
> دمت بحب


*يا أستاذ أبراهيم

مش حتبقى انت و أبويا ماسكني في الرايحه و الجايه كنت عاوز تروح السودان شوف اليي حصل

و خصوصا أني زي مبيقولوا عليا قلبي ميت و شودالي كان زماني نفعت هناك يا خساره

تنبيه

أهل والدي جزارين بجد و أنا اليي بذبح و ما ألذ تجربة ذبح الجزائري


*

----------


## oo7

كنت روح يا قواس
كان زمانك بئيت بطل

----------


## فتى مصر

شخص محترم فى مكان محترم .......

تحية لك اخى العزيز القواس

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *هيثم هيثم*  
> *مهندس المنتدى* 
> *فيك ميزه عجباني و هي أن كلامك دائما أو ردودك عمليه متاحه حاليا و ليس مستقبلا يعني بتتكلم بلغه الواقع و ما هو في متناول يدي* 
> *السؤال السادس* 
> *رغم براعة المهندسين المصريين في جميع المجالات الا أن القدرة الاختراعيه لهم ضعيفه مقارنه بالخارج ؟*
> *كم براءة اختراع سجلت ؟ و كم واحده عمليه ؟ و كم واحده نفذت فعلا ؟* 
> ...



شوف يا محمد
الاول آسف على التأخير بس انت عارف ان سببه كان الايقاف التعبان اللى جالى
 :Play Ball: 
لكن بص يا محمد
رغم براعة المهندسيين المصريين لكن هم فعلا عصب العمل الهندسى فى الدول العربية والكثير من الدول الاوربية وامريكا
عندنا مثلا هانى عازار وهو مهندس مصرى هو مؤسس شبكات الطرق بالمانيا عشان كأس العالم 2006 
ويكفى انه أنشاء محطة بوخوم للسكك الحديدية وهى اصبحت واحدة من افضل المحطات فى العالم
وايضا مؤسس مطار جنوة فى ايطاليا مهندس مصرى
والمشرف على مشروع النانو فى السعودية مهندسين مصريين 
ودا غير المشرف على انظمة الحفر فى شركة شلامبر جير الفرنسية ودى كبرى شركات الخدمات البترولية فى العالم
ودا غير الى ما نعرفش عنهم حاجة
وانا ليا صديق مهندس فى شركة اوبل للسيارات فى المانيا واخر فى شركة مرسيدس فى المانيا برضه
عندنا بجد عتاد رهيب والله من المهندسين المصريين والعلماء فى شتى المجالات
لدرجة اان لينا فى الخارج اكثر من 100 الف عالم مصرى فى الخارج 
حتى انهم لما عملوا احصائيات وجدوا ان نسبة الابحاث بتكون 30%فى 
أمريكا فقط ومنها 70% للمصريين بأمريكا
يعنى دى اول حاجة ان القدرة الاختراعية الضعيفة دى منعدمة خالص والله
لان فعلا عندنا عقول فذة
براءات الاختراعات دى الله اعلم بيها فعلا 
لان الحقيقة انا مش عارف رقم محدد بس انا قرأت قبل كدا ان هيئة البحث العلمى تكتظ بملايين الابحاث والاختراعات الجديدة لكن فى مصر يبقى الوضع على ماهو عليه وانت عارف بقى
عل فكرة كمان ليا اصدقاء فى كلية الهندسة جامعة الازهر الحقيقة كان مشروع تخرجهم عبارة عن مكبس هيدروليكى بتقنية جديدة جدا
بس طبعا كان مصيره فى ورشة الكلية للفرجة بس
انا نفسى وليا زميلين كمان 
السنة اللى فاتت كان لينا جهاز وسجلت براءة اختراع ليه بس اقلك ايه يا محمد 13 شهر ومش لاقيين شهادة البراءة دى واهى واحدة من اكتر من اربعة مليون بحث وبراءة اختراع فى ارشيفات البحث العلمى 
افتكر مقالة مصرية كانت جميلة جدا وفيها كان الضيف هو رئيس هيئة الطاقة النووية الالمانية
وسأل الصحفى مين هى افضل دولة تملك موارد بشرية للعلوم النووية كان رد الصحفى انها امريكا لكنه فاجأه بإنها مصر وفعلا فى كل مفاعل نووى حول العالم تقريبا يتواجد عالم مصرى
ومين هاينسى مشرفة والمشد وسميرة موسى والناس دى كلها
اما عن الاختراعات اللى اتنفذت فالحقيقة ما عنديش فكرة غير عن واحد من مليون فكرة وفكرة فى ذهن مصريين 
منها جهاز انذار بالموبيل و سيارة تصنيع وتقفيل ورشة سيارات
كتير والله يا محمد من النوعية دى واعرف ناس كتير منهم والله
بس محتاجين انصاف فرص وهم يبدعوا فى افكارهم
منور يا محمد
وسورى مرة تانية على التأخير الطويل دا
يا ابو عريس بنت اختى
 :1:  :1:  :1: 
باحذرك يا مصطفى تهوب نحيته تانى
 ::eek:: 
فى امان الله
 :f:

----------

